# Shaving...



## boogie (Oct 4, 2005)

Fellow SSBHM's, i have a question.

I'm about 540 now, and am starting to have some trouble with shaving. I've always cut myself from time to time, but its gotten now that when there is just a fair amount of stubble i'm really unable to shave it. After some deep inspection from my girlfriend i have been lead to believe this is because my face is fat enough so that its starting to make it difficult to cut my stubble at the base like most men would do.

any other supersized folks having trouble shaving and if so, what do you use? I've tried a lot of electric shavers and find them terribly uncomfortable, i've also tried varying degrees of regular blade shavers without much luck.

i'd love to have some advice on this issue! please help!


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2005)

Have you tried conditioning your face before and after? You might be able to open up the pores with a hot moist cloth before, and then use a cool one after.


----------



## boogie (Oct 4, 2005)

we did try this this weekend, it didnt seem to help very much, but I think maybe a longer warming could do. 

i think you're onto something i do have much more success in the shower!


----------



## Amazon Kelli (Oct 4, 2005)

boogie said:


> we did try this this weekend, it didnt seem to help very much, but I think maybe a longer warming could do.
> 
> i think you're onto something i do have much more success in the shower!


*I use Nair cream hair remover. The one with Chamomile --the orange lid one. I leave it on for 15 mins exactly..then rinse off using a face cloth..NO soap for about 15 mins after that..let your skin chill out for a bit..then use soap.

It's a miracle for me. I hate shaving.

Kelli*


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2005)

Amazon Kelli said:


> *I use Nair cream hair remover. The one with Chamomile --the orange lid one. I leave it on for 15 mins exactly..then rinse off using a face cloth..NO soap for about 15 mins after that..let your skin chill out for a bit..then use soap.
> 
> It's a miracle for me. I hate shaving.
> 
> Kelli*



Kelli do you use it on your face though? The skin on the face is a little mor sensitive to Nair I would think.


----------



## Amazon Kelli (Oct 4, 2005)

missaf said:


> Kelli do you use it on your face though? The skin on the face is a little mor sensitive to Nair I would think.


LMAO no i don't have to use it on my face. ( i hope ahah)..but there are nair products for the face.


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2005)

Amazon Kelli said:


> LMAO no i don't have to use it on my face. ( i hope ahah)..but there are nair products for the face.



Ok was just checkin, since it's a BHM askin, didn't want him to burn his poor chubby cheeks :d


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Maybe let it grow and keep it trimmed to a 1/8"?

I hate shaving anyway, so I'm always eager to convert someone to hairiness.


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2005)

There's always laser treatments, but that's like $1500 for the entire face.


----------



## boogie (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks for all the info, i'll look for nair products for the face. 

I have tried the keeping it to 1/8th, the problem is, i really dont like how the stubble feels and neither does she. my face is so big a beard doesnt look right at all and i dont want anyone getting razor burn, especially her, but i get it on my upper chest area cause of my double chin a lot.

thanks everyone for the good advice so far, keep it coming


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 5, 2005)

You could always grow a beard, too. I have very sensitive skin, and not shaving every morning does save me lots of time.

Plus Sandie likes my beard....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2005)

boogie said:


> thanks for all the info, i'll look for nair products for the face.
> 
> I have tried the keeping it to 1/8th, the problem is, i really dont like how the stubble feels and neither does she. my face is so big a beard doesnt look right at all and i dont want anyone getting razor burn, especially her, but i get it on my upper chest area cause of my double chin a lot.
> 
> thanks everyone for the good advice so far, keep it coming



There's this stuff on the market called Magic Shave. It comes in a small cylindrical can similar to an Ajax can. It's basically the same thing as Neet or Nair Hair remover except it comes in powder form and you mix it yourself at home with warm water. It's marketed to men so I would reckon it would be a bit more forgiving to the face than Nair. It even comes in a sensitive skin formula - mix them the way you need them.


----------



## missaf (Oct 5, 2005)

For what it's worth, I love the variety of facial hair my man can have. I like the different sensations, from moush to goatee, to full beard, to trimmed, to rugged, I like em all. So skipping a few days or months, then deciding to go nekkid face doesn't bother me, I quite enjoy it


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 6, 2005)

I haven't had any problems yet but I've been lucky so far that my face is relatively thin. I knick my adam's apple now and then but that's it.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 6, 2005)

You could always get a flesh-colored tattoo where you don't want to shave again.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Oct 7, 2005)

I only shave once a week. But i am just to lazy to shave more often than that.


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 7, 2005)

For a moment I thought it said Fattyville instead of Fayetville when I read your location.... I know it's off topic, but I couldn't help mentioning it.


----------

